# Hydraulic Diagram for MF 1135



## Chris Carver (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello, I am looking for a Hydraulic diagram for a Massey Ferguson 1135, especially the circuitry for the 3 point and PTO controls.

My 3 point and PTO do not work, I suspect a internal leak, and want to start tearing into it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Chris, welcome to the tractor forum.

Ebay has complete 450 page service manuals for a MF 1135 tractor for $56. Free shipping. The manuals have a section with description of the hydraulic system, troubleshooting, tests, and adjustment. They have another section for hydraulic component servicing. You really need a manual to do the job right.


----------

